# Fusion



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Seems as though I am having a hard time finding the blank, anyone have a suggestion, also looking for a builder. Thanks for the help Randy

So far Ive tried Hatteras Jack, TW's and Clydes website is down.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 5, 2003)

We just sent TW's a handful of Fusion Blanks. Actually the last ones we had in stock for now. Check with Nick to see if he has sold them all yet.

Jeff


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

try giving ED K a shout on PM. hes wrapped a bunch of stuff for folks on the board here


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Wormy said:


> We just sent TW's a handful of Fusion Blanks. Actually the last ones we had in stock for now. Check with Nick to see if he has sold them all yet.
> 
> Jeff


Thank you, got up with Nick last week, got the last one he had


----------

